# Filesystem di root in sola lettura [RISOLTO]

## ilconte

Buonasera. Ho appena installato Gentoo, ma al riavvio, durante il boot, mi appare una scritta dove si enuncia che il mio file system di root è utilizzabile solo in lettura. Come mai? Grazie

----------

## Cazzantonio

Con le copiose informazioni che hai fornito posso solo rispondere "hai sbagliato qualcosa".

Se ti basta come risposta allora ok, altrimenti postaci il contenuto del tuo fstab... almeno...

----------

## Frez

come dire: << non mi parte la macchina, a cosa e' dovuto ? >>  :Smile: 

Hai seguito tutte le indicazioni per l'installazione ? (soprattutto riguardo i file di configurazione che vivono in /etc )

La sequenza di boot viene interrotta ? a che punto ? con quali messaggi ?

Prova ad essere piu' specifico.

----------

## ilconte

Avete ragione... Ora mi spiego meglio. Riavvio il pc e mi segno l'errore.

----------

## ilconte

Ho risolto: avevo sbagliato a scrivere /etc/fstab. Vi ringrazio perché mi avete indirizzato per risolvere il mio problema. Grazie.

----------

## koma

 *ilconte wrote:*   

> Ho risolto: avevo sbagliato a scrivere /etc/fstab. Vi ringrazio perché mi avete indirizzato per risolvere il mio problema. Grazie.

 

Heheh abbiamo fatot ben poco. Solo un consiglio, qui cerchiamo di aiutarci a vicenda il più possibile, però per evitare di fare grossi buchi nell'acqua o di sprecare thread per nulla bisogna passare quante più informazioni possibili, è preferibile leggersi 200 righe d cui ne interessano 10 che non leggerne 2 e averne 0 utili.

Benvenuto nella community   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Every time you trash a thread God kills a kitten.

----------

## Kernel78

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Every time you trash a thread God kills a kitten.

 

non capisco se è un monito o un incentivo  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Every time you trash a thread God kills a kitten. 
> 
> non capisco se è un monito o un incentivo 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Aggiungerei 

 *Quote:*   

> Every thread is sacred.
> 
> Every thread is great.
> 
> If a thread is wasted,
> ...

   :Laughing: 

----------

